# Cruze catches fire



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Fleshwounded said:


> Ok so I've had my cruze for only 4-5 months. It had 16 k miles on it. I was driving home the other day, I had made it about a mile and a half down the road, when my car just catches fire. It was a complete loss. I had just changed the oil the week prior so that wasn't it. The fire department said that it was electrical. Has anyone else had their car catch on fire. I know I've seen a lot about the volts doing it , but I cant find anything about a cruze doing it.


2 volts have caught fire to my knowledge - one was in an accident prior and the battery wasn't drained after the crash.

No cruze's have caught fire that we're aware of but cars busting into flames due to electrical issues does/has happen.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Must be one of those freak accidents man. No news of a Cruze on fire for any other member here. Contact GM and have them look into it, could be a **** of an issue for anybody else.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...DEFINITELY contact GM about it!


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Was anything changed on the car? Stereo? Lighting? anything?


----------



## Fleshwounded (Dec 21, 2011)

no my car was stock.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...also contact NHSTA and *report* ("File A Complaint") the _incident_: https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/index.cfm


----------



## ShyEco (Dec 14, 2011)

These cars are just TOO hawt!!!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Electrical fires are suppose to be a VW/Ford issue not GM . Thank you for reporting this by the way OP. let us know when they single out the cause. I'm sure GM will want to look into it.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Where did the fire start?


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

Somewhere in the car

:smileystooges:


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

Maybe you didn't tighten something completely, oil got on something hot, lit it up and bam! no more car. Or it could just be a freak electrical problem


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

lostmymind said:


> Maybe you didn't tighten something completely, oil got on something hot, lit it up and bam! no more car. Or it could just be a freak electrical problem


--Or it could be that milk carton filled with gasoline sitting on the exhaust manifold. (Don't get your knickers in a knot--just kidding folks.)


----------



## Ann1172 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am there with you. I picked mine up in Feb it had just 13K miles and it started on fire. Within minutes the car was engulfed in flames and completely lost. This just happened two weeks ago and I also had a hard time finding any other incident of the car burning. They still do not know what has caused it and I have contacted GM and have an investigation started with them. So, I know I am not the only one.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Ann1172 said:


> I am there with you. I picked mine up in Feb it had just 13K miles and it started on fire. Within minutes the car was engulfed in flames and completely lost. This just happened two weeks ago and I also had a hard time finding any other incident of the car burning. They still do not know what has caused it and I have contacted GM and have an investigation started with them. So, I know I am not the only one.


So 2 Cruze's now have caught fire....uht oh


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ann1172 said:


> I am there with you. I picked mine up in Feb it had just 13K miles and it started on fire. Within minutes the car was engulfed in flames and completely lost. This just happened two weeks ago and I also had a hard time finding any other incident of the car burning. They still do not know what has caused it and I have contacted GM and have an investigation started with them. So, I know I am not the only one.


**** just got real... I have 10K miles on my Cruze its a '11... If it catches on fire on my road trip tomorrow ima be pissed....


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

iKermit said:


> **** just got real... I have 10K miles on my Cruze its a '11... If it catches on fire on my road trip tomorrow ima be pissed....


If it catches fire but you can salvage your CAI (in perfect working order) I call dibs.

On the other hand, i doubt its an oil leak, my sister once tried to put oil in her old car, spilled a good amount on the engine block, and the oil burned off without starting a fire. I could see an electrical problem, or maybe something along the fuel line. A friend of mine bought an MR2 off of craigslist, 2 weeks later while driving on the freeway a hose sprung a leak and that was the end of his car.


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

Would this be covered under the warranty?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> If it catches fire but you can salvage your CAI (in perfect working order) I call dibs.
> 
> On the other hand, i doubt its an oil leak, my sister once tried to put oil in her old car, spilled a good amount on the engine block, and the oil burned off without starting a fire. I could see an electrical problem, or maybe something along the fuel line. A friend of mine bought an MR2 off of craigslist, 2 weeks later while driving on the freeway a hose sprung a leak and that was the end of his car.


Ill let you know lol.



Spaceme said:


> Would this be covered under the warranty?


LMAO ofcourse man, all you have to do is replace (insert every part of the car here in a huge table)


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Ann1172 said:


> I am there with you. I picked mine up in Feb it had just 13K miles and it started on fire. Within minutes the car was engulfed in flames and completely lost. This just happened two weeks ago and I also had a hard time finding any other incident of the car burning. They still do not know what has caused it and I have contacted GM and have an investigation started with them. So, I know I am not the only one.


You also should file a safety complaint at Home | Safercar -- National Highway Traffic Safety Administration (NHTSA).


----------



## Seabee (Mar 8, 2011)

Do either of you have any pics that you can share with the rest of us? Cruze was recently named amongst *Best Buys *by Consumer Reports. Shortly there after two people join the forum at the same time and both have an experience that nobody else has had in the entire Cruze community?! Sorry, I'm not trying to be insensitive but this is more than a little odd.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Seabee said:


> Do either of you have any pics that you can share with the rest of us? Cruze was recently named amongst *Best Buys *by Consumer Reports. Shortly there after two people join the forum at the same time and both have an experience that nobody else has had in the entire Cruze community?! Sorry, I'm not trying to be insensitive but this is more than a little odd.


Well, my theory is Smurfenphobia.

Most of the time, there are a good amount of people who buy a car and naturally want to change the car in some way, or have some sort of engineering/automotive background, so they join a forum for their car, in order to get ideas, show off their car, and talk to other owners. Now, the other people who buy the same car don't really care that much, or just want a car for what it already is, so they just buy it and drive it. Then, later on down the road when their car goes AWOL or they realize their car sucks and they DO want to change it, they go on an internet search for answers/ideas. And then you get random instances of people with breakdown/exploding car stories that flock to a designated forum and take over, spreading fear into the hearts of those who have been on the forum from the start.

*Please note that this is a real disease and fear, and it should not be taken as a laughing matter.

/end troll rant


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Seabee said:


> Do either of you have any pics that you can share with the rest of us? Cruze was recently named amongst *Best Buys *by Consumer Reports. Shortly there after two people join the forum at the same time and both have an experience that nobody else has had in the entire Cruze community?! Sorry, I'm not trying to be insensitive but this is more than a little odd.


Coincidences happen a lot ironically. lol I too have only heard of the Volt's but i wouldn't get scared or freak out, if they find it to be a major issue a re-call will be made. And a second bankrupcty declared lol.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Let's see, two out of over 215,000 sold (.00009%). Might be a problem. When were each of the two built? What model and year? Any more reported to NHTSA (I didn't see any)? Should Chevy rename the car to Fiero?


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Jim Frye said:


> Should Chevy rename the car to Fiero?


Aww I like the Fiero.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Aww I like the Fiero.


Me too, but the V6 ones had a propensity to spontaneous combustion, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Ann1172 (Dec 22, 2011)

I do have pictures both of car on fire and the after the fire. I am not the best computer user in the world, but I will try to post some of them.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

no pics no proof,i mean comon if your car is burning would you not take a pic of it


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jakkaroo said:


> no pics no proof,i mean comon if your car is burning would you not take a pic of it


Why would anyone joke about this? Seriously?


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Why would anyone joke about this? Seriously?


yea,i am very serious first i would panic cause its my car then when i calm down a bit i would have taken millions of photos for insurance and the dealership comon its very unlikly a cruze suddenly combusted


----------



## Danman1453 (Feb 24, 2011)

As with everything on the internet, dont believe all you read/hear. I'm am not being insensitive, but I agree with jackaroo. No pics, no proof.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

For crying loud! As if someone just happens to have camera in hand and thinks about it after bailing out of a burning car. 

Theres no call for pronouncing someone a liar because you don't see a picture.


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

It does make a good first post though


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> For crying loud! As if someone just happens to have camera in hand and thinks about it after bailing out of a burning car.
> 
> Theres no call for pronouncing someone a liar because you don't see a picture.


almost every phone to date has a phone now,even the phone with EXTRA LARGE NUMBERS(old people phones)


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

I would understand if you lived in LA :blush:


----------



## 11RS (Oct 4, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> almost every phone to date has a phone now


Quoted for truth


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...some people look upon *cell-phones *as "*Digital Leashes*," _i.e.: _something akin to a battery-powered, two-way, '*Albatross*' hanging around your neck!

...and, those "strings" stretched _between_ the *Progresso™ Soup *cans can really get tangled-up when driving on the freeways (wink,wink)!


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...some people look upon *cell-phones *as "*Digital Leashes*," _i.e.: _something akin to a battery-powered, two-way, '*Albatross*' hanging around your neck!
> 
> ...and, those "strings" stretched _between_ the *Progresso™ Soup *cans can really get tangled-up when driving on the freeways (wink,wink)!


true but another tall tail sign that this posting is a fluke,the op and the other guy who say there cruze caught on fire have not even posted,the most likley own a kia that burnt up and are trying to putt gm down on making a good car


----------



## Seabee (Mar 8, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> true but another tall tail sign that this posting is a fluke,the op and the other guy who say there cruze caught on fire have not even posted,the most likley own a kia that burnt up and are trying to putt gm down on making a good car


Amen jakkaroo, I'm callin' B.S. on this one. Why don't you two go spread your nonsense elsewhere, like a Ford or Chrysler (fiat) website. But again, I don't mean to sound insensitive...


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep, even after action pictures of it on a trailer or in the towing yard or dealership... Actually, a car this popular, there would have been a local news story on it, at the very least...

Mike


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> So 2 Cruze's now have caught fire....uht oh


Out of 220k sold.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Most likely, just about every model of car has had some units that burned. I've seen several cars on fire, including a limo. The fact that one or two of the model that I own has burned does not worry me.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

GoldenCruze said:


> Most likely, just about every model of car has had some units that burned. I've seen several cars on fire, including a limo. The fact that one or two of the model that I own has burned does not worry me.



Ditto to that. Plus that's why you carry insurance.


----------



## Ann1172 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here are before and after pictures. As you can see the only identifiable is the trunk.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Ann1172 said:


> View attachment 3243
> View attachment 3244
> View attachment 3245
> 
> ...


Thats scary


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like it started under the hood. I remember Honda having a problem and recall on CRV's a couple of years ago where they tended to catch fire immediately following the first oil change. Turned out the factory applied oil filter gasket could stick to the motor and then after the new filter was on there would be 2 gaskets stacked one on top of the other. The double gasket would blow out and the oil would spray on the exhaust and catch fire. Not saying that's what happened to the Cruze but motor fires happen to new cars occasionally.


----------



## Snuzin (Jan 9, 2012)

Redirect Notice

Scary stuff


----------



## Ann1172 (Dec 22, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> Most likely, just about every model of car has had some units that burned. I've seen several cars on fire, including a limo. The fact that one or two of the model that I own has burned does not worry me.


I agree. Even though it burnt to the ground I bought a 2012 model.


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

As an aside, on another forum there was discussion about which brand is most likely to be seen in flames. VW/Audi was the unanimous winner.


----------



## BAD LS1 (Oct 27, 2011)

Completely off topic, but **** that blue cruze must have been burning for a long ass time! I just had a near perfect '99 Camaro SS with only 41K on it light up. I was in the middle of tuning and it caught on fire due to a aftermarket fuel line that came off due tothe owner not fully making sure it snapped on the factory feed line which is right next to the header. This car burned for 20 min including the call to 911 before the local FD got it put out in 30 sec with foam. You can see the main heat was on the driver side, took 10 min to burn thru the fiberglass hood and catch the top of the dash and head liner which took out any usuable parts in the interior.


----------



## meanc (Feb 2, 2012)

Came across this thread specifically looking for "Chevy Cruz fire".

My reason is because this morning I witnessed a wreck where the driver of a Chevy Cruz rear ended a Honda Civic going appx 25mph. 

Within 5 seconds flames were shooting out from under the hood on the passenger side, after about 5 more seconds the flames started on the driver side. In about 30 seconds total the whole front end was engulfed and the flames were reaching 10-15ft high.

After about 5min the fire truck arrived and foamed it.

Could not believe a car made within the last 10yrs would flame up so fast with such a minor collision. Luckily both airbags deployed and the passengers were okay.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

meanc said:


> Came across this thread specifically looking for "Chevy Cruz fire".
> 
> My reason is because this morning I witnessed a wreck where the driver of a Chevy Cruz rear ended a Honda Civic going appx 25mph.
> 
> ...


My guess is oil got dumped on the turbo. Ever changed oil on a turbo car and dropped a single drop of oil on a turbo? You'd be surprised how fast that incinerates.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

There could be a difference in material composition from 1999 to 2011/12 that could make it flare up so quickly. Then again, it depends how far away the fire dept. is? Just two weeks ago I saw a PARKED Jeep Cherokee catch on fire. I was first on the scene when it was just smoking. It was not long before the flames started shooting out the engine compartment. The fire department is not even a 1/4 mile away. It was something to see. If my Cruze ever catches on fire, I'll be sure to IMMEDIATELY take pictures before I post anything here so that I'm not considered a TROLL!


----------



## mrwheelz (Feb 5, 2012)

Just this evening my 2011 Cruze had an engine fire which the car was a total loss. Last wednesday I had an oil change thru the Dealership (Northshore Chevrolet). As I was driving saw some white smoke in rear view mirror. Then came to traffic light and stop. All guages read normal. A woman in the lane next to mine was yelling your cars on fire. Just as I'm ready to get out I see a Flash of flames in 2 minutes the flames were 15 foot high all I could do was watch helplessly. This car has a serious problem that is just starting to show up. Hope GM looks into and corrects whatever is causing this problem.


----------



## mrwheelz (Feb 5, 2012)

Last night I had the same issue as you did. A week after having an oil change done at dealer the engine caught fire and the car was totally lost. The car was a 2011 LT2 Totally stock no aftermarket items. The car had 12,800 miles. There seem to be a problem with these car GM needs to address. I loved my Cruze she was Sweet. You are Not Alone and I'm sure there will be many more. Peace


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

Pure speculation, but it seems to hapen after an oil change at the dealership, the dealership did something wrong; such as not removing the old o-ring when changing the filter and thus having two in there, or not putting in the new one. Or maybe not tightening the cap enough.

All will eventually cause oil to spray out under pressure, and the filter isn't too terribly far away from the turbo. 

It can be solved with a redesign, but it seems to be more of a procedural problem than that. other cars (VW) have a similar filter design, so it's not inherently dangerous. 

Note to self: check the filter cap before you leave the dealership after an oil change.


----------



## CruzeLS (Jul 20, 2011)

So the three fires here have been at 12,xxx miles, 13,xxx miles, and 16,xxx miles. My 2011 LS is coming up on 12,000 miles and a few weeks off of the first oil change. I'll be watching closely.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

changed my oil twice... never let a dealer touch my car... worst trained employees ever (aside from the one required certified GM tech on site)


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

limited360 said:


> changed my oil twice... never let a dealer touch my car... worst trained employees ever (aside from the one required certified GM tech on site)


THIS. The only time I have ever trusted anyone to change my oil for me was when I was on a road trip. I always change my own oil and perform my own maintenance and repairs on my car. Its peace of mind knowing that it was done right regardless of the money saved by doing it myself. I did an oil change for a friend for a VW and I was able to loosen the drain plug by hand. Figures. Oil change techs get paid barely over minimum wage unless they're lucky.

It is worth noting that these reports were for cars that had fires after the dealer changed the oil; a common denominator.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> THIS. The only time I have ever trusted anyone to change my oil for me was when I was on a road trip. I always change my own oil and perform my own maintenance and repairs on my car. Its peace of mind knowing that it was done right regardless of the money saved by doing it myself. I did an oil change for a friend for a VW and I was able to loosen the drain plug by hand. Figures. Oil change techs get paid barely over minimum wage unless they're lucky.
> 
> It is worth noting that these reports were for cars that had fires after the dealer changed the oil; a common denominator.



It just really frustrates me that people assume the DEALER is where you can get your best service. My father has ran a car repair facility (owner /operator) for 38 years. The horror stories I have heard and seen from people assuming the dealer is the best place to service a car.

They should be the most knowledgeable about the car as its their brand, but this is the farthest from the truth!


----------



## CruzeLS (Jul 20, 2011)

That's how I am, too. I refuse to let anyone touch my car for this kind of stuff. The only reason I did this time was because it was complimentary as a first time servicing. From here on out, provided my car doesn't burst into flames, I will be doing all my own maintenance. Provides me with peace of mind and an opportunity to learn about the car.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

weimerrj said:


> Pure speculation, but it seems to hapen after an oil change at the dealership, the dealership did something wrong; such as not removing the old o-ring when changing the filter and thus having two in there, or not putting in the new one. Or maybe not tightening the cap enough.
> 
> All will eventually cause oil to spray out under pressure, and the filter isn't too terribly far away from the turbo.
> 
> It can be solved with a redesign, but it seems to be more of a procedural problem than that. other cars (VW) have a similar filter design, so it's not inherently dangerous.


FWIW, Honda CR-Vs (http://www.nytimes.com/2004/10/12/business/12honda.html) had this:


> According to documents from the safety administration, Honda said that in many of the vehicles that caught fire, mechanics had either not properly installed a new oil filter seal or had failed to remove the factory-installed seal before putting in the new one.
> 
> 
> With the two seals in place at one time, the new oil filter could not create enough suction to prevent oil from leaking out and spilling onto the car's hot exhaust system. With an improperly installed seal, oil could also seep out onto the exhaust system and cause a fire.


I just stumbled across a class action lawsuit settlement related to this: CR-V Class Action Settlement.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moral of the story: change your own oil or go to a shop you trust where a mechanic will change it for you, not a minimum wage oil change tech.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mrwheelz said:


> Just this evening my 2011 Cruze had an engine fire which the car was a total loss. Last wednesday I had an oil change thru the Dealership (Northshore Chevrolet). As I was driving saw some white smoke in rear view mirror. Then came to traffic light and stop. All guages read normal. A woman in the lane next to mine was yelling your cars on fire. Just as I'm ready to get out I see a Flash of flames in 2 minutes the flames were 15 foot high all I could do was watch helplessly. This car has a serious problem that is just starting to show up. Hope GM looks into and corrects whatever is causing this problem.



mrwheelz,
I would like to apologize for this unfortunate accident that has happened. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your personal information (full name, address and phone number), VIN number and the mileage that was on the vehicle. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, how do we know if Stacy from Chevrolet Customer Service is who he/she says he/she is? Who verifies these things? For all I know, "it" is Rachael from credit card services, for whom I would like to personally find and beat to death, and then to unleash Mike Tyson onto her children (and when I say Rachael, I really mean the jerks behind the curtain). It should be open season on all telemarketing and internet scamming robo calling jerks. I would buy hunting licenses and tags and try my best to fill my limit, just for the extra tax revenue that it could generate. Might be able to balance the budget with this kind of program. Picture the latest Presidential candidate commercial promising this as first on their program. They would get my vote.
Personally, if I had a claim, it would go directly to GM, and then Stacy should easily be able to gain access to it. After all, how many fires could there be for there to be any confusion to whom anybody that has the problem are? 
Nothing personal Stacy, just want verification before people give out private info. I jest a little....a very little. :signlol::signlol:
Stacy, if you are legit, I seriously appreciate your work here.

Let me make it clear, I am not endorsing, condoning or promoting any kind of vigilante violence. I am kidding around and venting about these fraudulent calls that the do not call registry does not prevent and nobody seems to be able to shut them down.<---disclaimer!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

zr1000a1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do we know if Stacy from Chevrolet Customer Service is who he/she says he/she is? Who verifies these things? For all I know, "it" is Rachael from credit card services, for whom I would like to personally find and beat to death, and then to unleash Mike Tyson onto her children (and when I say Rachael, I really mean the jerks behind the curtain). It should be open season on all telemarketing and internet scamming robo calling jerks. I would buy hunting licenses and tags and try my best to fill my limit, just for the extra tax revenue that it could generate. Might be able to balance the budget with this kind of program. Picture the latest Presidential candidate commercial promising this as first on their program. They would get my vote.
> Personally, if I had a claim, it would go directly to GM, and then Stacy should easily be able to gain access to it. After all, how many fires could there be for there to be any confusion to whom anybody that has the problem are?
> Nothing personal Stacy, just want verification before people give out private info. I jest a little....a very little. :signlol::signlol:
> Stacy, if you are legit, I seriously appreciate your work here.
> ...



zr1000a1,
I would like to assure you that I am a Chevrolet Customer Service Agent. I completely understand what you are saying about wanting to verify this information. I will be sending you a PM with my contact information. I hope to hear back from you so I can assist you with your concerns.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

zr1000a1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do we know if Stacy from Chevrolet Customer Service is who he/she says he/she is? Who verifies these things? For all I know, "it" is Rachael from credit card services, for whom I would like to personally find and beat to death, and then to unleash Mike Tyson onto her children (and when I say Rachael, I really mean the jerks behind the curtain). It should be open season on all telemarketing and internet scamming robo calling jerks. I would buy hunting licenses and tags and try my best to fill my limit, just for the extra tax revenue that it could generate. Might be able to balance the budget with this kind of program. Picture the latest Presidential candidate commercial promising this as first on their program. They would get my vote.
> Personally, if I had a claim, it would go directly to GM, and then Stacy should easily be able to gain access to it. After all, how many fires could there be for there to be any confusion to whom anybody that has the problem are?
> Nothing personal Stacy, just want verification before people give out private info. I jest a little....a very little. :signlol::signlol:
> Stacy, if you are legit, I seriously appreciate your work here.
> ...




zr1000a1,
I am unable to send you a PM. I would suggest that you contact Chevrolet Customer Service by phone if you do not feel comfortable working with me. You can contact them at 1-800-222-1020 Monday-Friday 8:00 am- 9:00 pm ET. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

zr1000a1 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how do we know if Stacy from Chevrolet Customer Service is who he/she says he/she is? Who verifies these things? For all I know, "it" is Rachael from credit card services, for whom I would like to personally find and beat to death, and then to unleash Mike Tyson onto her children (and when I say Rachael, I really mean the jerks behind the curtain). It should be open season on all telemarketing and internet scamming robo calling jerks. I would buy hunting licenses and tags and try my best to fill my limit, just for the extra tax revenue that it could generate. Might be able to balance the budget with this kind of program. Picture the latest Presidential candidate commercial promising this as first on their program. They would get my vote.
> Personally, if I had a claim, it would go directly to GM, and then Stacy should easily be able to gain access to it. After all, how many fires could there be for there to be any confusion to whom anybody that has the problem are?
> Nothing personal Stacy, just want verification before people give out private info. I jest a little....a very little. :signlol::signlol:
> Stacy, if you are legit, I seriously appreciate your work here.
> ...



LMAO!!! You are 100% correct! With all the internet scammers out there, who REALLY knows? If the Cruze really caught on fire, GM, his insurance company, the NHTSA, his lawyer etc. would ALL be involved. WHY would he need "help" from Stacy? Makes no sense to me.

Now, for IMPORTANT stuff- IF you go on a hunt for RACHAEL from credit card services, I will DEFINITELY join you! The FTC AND the FCC do *NOTHING* about ANY of these calls! This new law about robo calling is another *JOKE!*


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

{Quote from Fastdriver:
..."Now, for IMPORTANT stuff- IF you go on a hunt for RACHAEL from credit card services, I will DEFINITELY join you! The FTC AND the FCC do *NOTHING* about ANY of these calls! This new law about robo calling is another *JOKE!"*}


Lol! "Heather" from card services or car warranty better start sweating too! Saddle up, we ride tonight, hahaha.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

zr1000a1 said:


> {Quote from Fastdriver:
> ..."Now, for IMPORTANT stuff- IF you go on a hunt for RACHAEL from credit card services, I will DEFINITELY join you! The FTC AND the FCC do *NOTHING* about ANY of these calls! This new law about robo calling is another *JOKE!"*}
> 
> 
> Lol! "Heather" from card services or car warranty better start sweating too! Saddle up, we ride tonight, hahaha.



LOL...I'M READY! I called the FCC today and gave them a piece of my mind. I told her as far as I am concerned, the FTC AND the FCC are a JOKE. I told her if Obama got these calls on HIS cell phone or some other private phone other than the White House switchboard, the FTC, FCC, ATT etc. would be able to track it in 30 seconds and see where it came from! She says they can't locate these people! BULL! I told her that I JUST read an article that said *8 MILLION *people have filed complaints with the FTC Do Not Call list and the FTC has investigated *83* of them! Yea, they're doing a great job alright. Keep wasting our taxpayer money!

My car is going in Thursday for the steering wheel recall and the shift lever position recall. They are also replacing the RS logo on my passenger door because the red tape is coming off. Now, I'm concerned that the new logo will NOT have the red tape inside, but will look like the new, plain silver ones! That won't be good. I'll wait to see what happens. I also told them how the car still shifts like crap after one year old and 6,700 miles and that sometimes when I step on the gas, not much happens until I FLOOR it to get it moving! I can't believe that this is SOLELY because it has this thing called "drive by wire"! No matter what it has, when you step on the gas when pulling out into an intersection, you SHOULD expect that the car will GO!

Oh well, we'll see what happens Thursday. Aside from the crappy shifting and the lack of throttle response and the not so great gas mileage, the car is fine. Then again, after being tested for 4 million miles and having been in production in other countries for several years, it should be ok in MY opinion!

PS Since I have NO hope that telemarketers and robo calls are going to stop in MY lifetime, I have decided that I am going to buy an air horn and blast it in the phone when they call. I don't care if they are a fund raiser, a political poll, TV poll etc. they're getting the horn! Enough is enough!


*FLASH!!! I no sooner posted this when my phone rang not even 30 seconds later with a robo call. It was a political poll and I could possibly win a cruise for answering questions. I declined. Pressed 9 to remove my number from their list. ANY bets I get more calls from them? 502-632-4428*


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> *FLASH!!! I no sooner posted this when my phone rang not even 30 seconds later with a robo call. It was a political poll and I could possibly win a cruise for answering questions. I declined. Pressed 9 to remove my number from their list. ANY bets I get more calls from them? 502-632-4428*


I"ll be damned! Not trying to thread jack or anythingfftopic:, but.... I got the same exact call! Except caller ID said it was from Phoenix Az 480-535-5714. Yeah right, they're gonna give me a vacation cruise for answering a 30 second poll.:question:


----------



## Mrebb (Mar 6, 2012)

My son s 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco caught on fire this a.m. while he was driving to work. It was an engine compartment fire that destroyed the car. Thankfully he was able to pull of the road and get out of the car in time, and yes he has pics.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Mrebb said:


> My son s 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco *caught on fire *this a.m. while he was driving to work. It was an engine compartment fire that destroyed the car. Thankfully he was able to pull of the road and get out of the car in time, and yes he has pics.


...


70AARCUDA said:


> ...also contact NHSTA and *report* ("File A Complaint") the _incident_: https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/index.cfm


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Mrebb said:


> My son s 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco caught on fire this a.m. while he was driving to work. It was an engine compartment fire that destroyed the car. Thankfully he was able to pull of the road and get out of the car in time, and yes he has pics.



OMG! Glad he's okay and was able to get out of the car safely. Keep us posted as to what GM finds. I "assume" they WILL investigate?


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Ouch! Glad to hear he's ok. 

Can you give us any info on the car? How many miles? Any recent work performed, like oil changes?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I had two Fieros. Traded my 2M4 after 8,000 miles I had a gut feeling the engine wasn't in for the long haul. Picked up a Fiero GT (full flying buttress with spoiler. A couple of months later the media started reporting on Fiero engine fires. I talked to my Pontiac dealer about it and it turns out they were all in the 2M4 and he claimed that almost all of them had been related to oil changes not being done. The Fiero GT was wonderful - it just didn't have space for a baby.


----------



## cruze103 (Mar 8, 2012)

What did GM end up doing for you with the cruze catching on fire?


----------



## gpolanin (Mar 8, 2012)

My Cruze Eco caught fire Tuesday. GM has not reacted to this incident, and aside from my calls to GM, and return calls from messages I have left no one has contacted me regarding the incident. The car caught fire without warning, and was service by the dealer about 4,000 miles ago (3 months). The fire started at highway speeds with no warning. The pictures below show the fire within 5 minutes of igniting, and the after picture of the burnt shell.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..._next_ time you talk to GM, remind them you bought a *Cruze*, not a *Pinto*! That should yank their chain a little.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

obermd, Fiero's with the 4cyl did not catch fire due to lack of oil changes. It was due to improperly sealing valve cover gaskets. There was a TSB about this and the fix was to replace the stock valve cover gaskets with thicker valve cover gaskets. I am going by memory on this one from when I was a GM tech at that time.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

gpolanin said:


> My Cruze Eco caught fire Tuesday. GM has not reacted to this incident, and aside from my calls to GM, and return calls from messages I have left no one has contacted me regarding the incident. The car caught fire without warning, and was service by the dealer about 4,000 miles ago (3 months). The fire started at highway speeds with no warning. The pictures below show the fire within 5 minutes of igniting, and the after picture of the burnt shell.
> View attachment 3964
> View attachment 3963


Wait so that's 2 ecos in the last week? Thankfully you had time to get out of the car. How many have to burn before GM does something?


Just realized mrebb and gpolanin are referring to the same car.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow those are some intense fires in those pictures, and I just got my oil changed today.........


----------



## sirenized (Mar 7, 2012)

this thread is making me nauseous. i just picked up my cruze on wednesday


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a small Purple K extinguisher I will be placing in my glove box, just in case.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChuzCruze said:


> obermd, Fiero's with the 4cyl did not catch fire due to lack of oil changes. It was due to improperly sealing valve cover gaskets. There was a TSB about this and the fix was to replace the stock valve cover gaskets with thicker valve cover gaskets. I am going by memory on this one from when I was a GM tech at that time.


ChuzCruze, thanks for the correction. I always thought it was a little odd that a lack of an oil change would cause a fire. The reason I traded my 2M4 was that I had a gut feeling the engine in that particular vehicle wasn't going to last for the long haul. I had actually decided to trade it before I went to a dealership to look for a new vehicle.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

my car gets so hot under the dash that the air that comes through will burn your fingers if you leave them there for 2 seconds and im not talking about the air that comes out of the heater duct. I would not be surprised if mine went up in flames one day.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mrebb said:


> My son s 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco caught on fire this a.m. while he was driving to work. It was an engine compartment fire that destroyed the car. Thankfully he was able to pull of the road and get out of the car in time, and yes he has pics.


Mrebb,
I would like to apologize about the issues that you and your son have experienced with the Cruze. I would like to look into this further. Can you please send me a PM with the owner's personal information (full name, phone number and address), VIN number, current mileage and the dealership that you have worked with? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gpolanin said:


> My Cruze Eco caught fire Tuesday. GM has not reacted to this incident, and aside from my calls to GM, and return calls from messages I have left no one has contacted me regarding the incident. The car caught fire without warning, and was service by the dealer about 4,000 miles ago (3 months). The fire started at highway speeds with no warning. The pictures below show the fire within 5 minutes of igniting, and the after picture of the burnt shell.
> View attachment 3964
> View attachment 3963




gpolanin,
I would like to apologize for this issue. Do you have a case open with GM? I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your personal information (full name, address and phone number), VIN number, dealership and current mileage? Or if you have a case open you can just send me your case number. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

I would like to share with you guys my experience over the weekend and hopefully may shed some light about our cruze catching fire. Over the weekend I took my car down for its normal servicing. Everything was straightforward and when the job was done I took my car out. I drove about 10 minutes and pulled into the petrol station as I was low on fuel. As I got out of my car to fill in the gas, a few guys at the station started shouting at me that there was huge amount of smoke coming out of my front grill of my car. I could see the huge whitish smoke emerging from the grill. I assumed that the serviceman probably spilled some oil on the engine or something so I popped up my hood and to my horror I found a cloth burning in my engine bay. quickly pulled it out and doused it with water. So now to the part on how it got there. As you all know our cruze oil filter is inverted, meaning compared to other engines where the oil filter is on the underside of the engine, ours is places on top for easy access. What the mechs do is put a cloth around the oil filter to prevent spillage of excess oil when the oil filter is removed. The process is correct however in my incident they forgot to remove that particular cloth after the new oil filter was placed. As the filter is quite close to the extractors it will ignite eventually. This may or may not have been the cause of the other incidents involving cruze but as they are burned all evidence is destroyed but mine I still had the culprit that was going to start my engine fire. Luckily my car was low on petrol and I really would not have imagine if i drove further. So as a heads up just double check your engine bay to make sure that there is no cloth at the oil filter area after you bring your car in for servicing...


----------



## Jedcoyxiicut (Aug 15, 2011)

By the way if you guys have the time have a look at the position of our vehicle's oil filter and its placement which is very close to the the extractors which is under extreme heat. If the oil filter seal is bad, or not installed properly it would leak oil to the extrators causing the start of the fire. I would say a design oversight if you asked me.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jedcoyxiicut said:


> By the way if you guys have the time have a look at the position of our vehicle's oil filter and its placement which is very close to the the extractors which is under extreme heat. If the oil filter seal is bad, or not installed properly it would leak oil to the extrators causing the start of the fire. I would say a design oversight if you asked me.


If it is a design flaw, do you think GM will admit it? Just like the erratic shifting on many 2011 models that seems to have been corrected for 2012! NOT acceptable for a car that was tested for 4 million miles!


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I remember Honda had to recall a bunch of CRV's because they would have an oil leak after the first oil change and then the oil would spray on the exhaust manifold and catch fire. Turned out the original oil filter would frequently have the rubber gasket stick to the motor block. Then when the tech put on the new filter there would be 2 gaskets stacked on on top of the other. The double gasket would blow out leaking oil.

It's not a design defect to place the oil filter near the exhaust system but the guy doing the oil change needs to be careful. Lots of times the oil change tech is the absolute bottom wrung of the career ladder. He doesn't have any experience or knowledge, which is a bad combination.


----------



## cruzncanada (Nov 16, 2010)

This may be relavent to your situation: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...iscussion-forum/3903-gas-leak-2011-cruze.html

cruzncanada


----------



## CrispyCruze (Mar 29, 2012)

iCruze2 said:


> So 2 Cruze's now have caught fire....uht oh


Make that 3...check out this link 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...-my-cruze-caught-fire-after-oil-change-4.html


----------



## CND-Highway (Apr 1, 2012)

I let my dealership (sales and service) know that there is an investigation in the US regarding these fires. No one that I spoke with had heard anything about Cruze fires. My sales guy was going to look into it and would give me a call. 

I had a look on the Canadian Transportation Agency website but seem to be mandated for federally regulated transportation like marine, rail, air and issues for persons with disability. However, Transport Canada does enforce the _Motor Vehicle Safety Act _and has a weblink for Defect Investigations and Recalls but there are no active defect investigations or recalls for Cruze model. I also found, in Canada, there have been 3 recalls for Cruze models - Click here for link to the website - Steering and Shifter.

That's all I have for now but will let you know if I hear more.


----------



## Snuzin (Jan 9, 2012)

My Chevy Cruze on fire Mar23-2012.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## Cruze572 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well that video made me feel real safe!


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I have to say that is a little unsettling.Thank God no one was injured or worse.

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

snuzin said:


> my chevy cruze on fire mar23-2012.mp4 - youtube


omg!!!!!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

I was looking through the NHTSA website and found MORE than 2 Cruzes that people have claimed caught on fire.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

[h=1]NHTSA GM fire invistigation[/h]
I saw the ODI resume too, it claims two that have caught fire. They are looking into it. Hopefully they can fix the problem... I get a little worried whenever I smell burning when I'm driving. :/


----------



## silverram323 (Mar 16, 2012)

Nobody said:


> I get a little worried whenever I smell burning when I'm driving. :/


 Me too, I open the hood when I get home just to check.


Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

silverram323 said:


> Me too, I open the hood when I get home just to check.


My car's so new the engine still smells like hot metal more than anything else. Unnerved me pretty badly when it happened after reading this thread.


----------



## upstater (Feb 22, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> no pics no proof,i mean comon if your car is burning would you not take a pic of it


Depends if you were trapped inside or standing outside I recon.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Nobody said:


> *NHTSA GM fire invistigation*
> 
> 
> I saw the ODI resume too, it claims two that have caught fire. They are looking into it. Hopefully they can fix the problem... I get a little worried whenever I smell burning when I'm driving. :/


This is the site I was talking about where there were more than 2 fire complaints. Of course, in this crazy world, who knows what's true and what isn't! From Washington to NHTSA.gov- WHO KNOWS?

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/complaints/results.cfm


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I was looking through the NHTSA website and found MORE than 2 Cruzes that people have claimed caught on fire.


Yes, suddenly there are more posted than the two that were there a couple of weeks ago. I would guess that some have been added since the news publicity.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Yes, suddenly there are more posted than the two that were there a couple of weeks ago. I would guess that some have been added since the news publicity.



I would think-HOPE- that anyone who had ANY kind of car that caught on fire would report it to the NHTSA automatically!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

fastdriver said:


> I would think-HOPE- that anyone who had ANY kind of car that caught on fire would report it to the NHTSA automatically!


You would "thiink/hope" so, but I'd bet the vast majority of drivers don't have a clue that you can report vehicle complaints to NHTSA. Ignorance is bliss...


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> You would "thiink/hope" so, but I'd bet the vast majority of drivers don't have a clue that you can report vehicle complaints to NHTSA. Ignorance is bliss...


I would agree with you 100%! That's why it's important to watch the nightly news and READ!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Slightly off topic. But I don't see how an oil change could have sparked a fire. I just finished changing my oil. Didn't need a rag to change the filter. No drips anywhere! And you'd have to be a complete and utter idiot to double up on the gaskets or screw up replacing the filter. It's the easiest and cleanest filter change ever! Much much better than the underbody filter. 

The only way it could get messed up is if you: a) forget the rag you used to cover up the engine (which I guess already happened to someone). b) forget to even put the new gasket on. c) forget to tighten the filter properly. And all three of those reasons would only be because you are a complete and utter idiot, in which case your should not be working at a dealership service!!!

But I guess there's idiots everywhere and **** can happen... Unfortunately...


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Slightly off topic. _But I don't see how an oil change could have sparked a fire_. I just finished changing my oil. Didn't need a rag to change the filter. No drips anywhere! And you'd have to be a complete and utter idiot to double up on the gaskets or screw up replacing the filter. It's the easiest and cleanest filter change ever! Much much better than the underbody filter.
> 
> The only way it could get messed up is if you: a) forget the rag you used to cover up the engine (which I guess already happened to someone). b) forget to even put the new gasket on. c) forget to tighten the filter properly. And all three of those reasons would only be because you are a complete and utter idiot, in which case your should not be working at a dealership service!!!
> 
> _But I guess there's idiots everywhere_ and **** can happen... Unfortunately...


proper oil cap installation would help!! :angry:
if dealer doesnt step up monday, i am going to put them on blast..
i just wonder - does the same jackass in the back change oil on $80k+ vettes ???:th_down:


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Keyzbum said:


> proper oil cap installation would help!! :angry:
> if dealer doesnt step up monday, i am going to put them on blast..
> i just wonder - does the same jackass in the back change oil on $80k+ vettes ???:th_down:


THIS is WHY I HATE to go to the dealer for ANYTHING! They do NOT care for your car the way you do! There is NO excuse for what these pictures show! I hope you let them know about it!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

See what I mean though. You'd have to be a complete moron to do something like that. Or a careless prick.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Keyzbum said:


> proper oil cap installation would help!! :angry:
> if dealer doesnt step up monday, i am going to put them on blast..
> i just wonder - does the same jackass in the back change oil on $80k+ vettes ???:th_down:


Hmmm. Complete and utter idiot doing oil changes. Or, perhaps a drug test is in order for the service tech. 
If your car had burned up (and it might have given enough time), it is possible that no one would be able to tell that the filler cap was not on correctly.


----------



## Keyzbum (Sep 11, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> Hmmm. Complete and utter idiot doing oil changes. Or, perhaps a drug test is in order for the service tech.
> If your car had burned up (and it might have given enough time), it is possible that no one would be able to tell that the filler cap was not on correctly.


No way you can blame this on drugs.
I have a 50/50 blood/thc level and have never done something so careless on something so critical..
Just like boats/skis being launched without drain plugs installed.-_-DOOOOOO-heres your sign..ya the sign says you should be in no brain needed job cause he cant remember 1 step in a 10 step oil change-ffffuuuddddgggeeeee _mmmeeeee
Yes sir the flames that would have started if i drove another 30-60 minutes would have erased all evidence for sure!!!!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Keyzbum said:


> Yes sir the flames that would have started if i drove another 30-60 minutes would have erased all evidence for sure!!!!


What tipped you off? The smell of oil? I can definitely see this sending your car up in flames if some of that had made it to the area of the turbo.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Well, I called my dealer today to make an appointment for an oil change next week. I told them that my car smelt strange all winter long and that I assumed it was heated plastic or the "new car smell". I also told them I could still smell it two weeks ago when it was a little colder outside (around 5C). I told them my coolant level is about 2/3" lower than the normal level. They will look into this next week.

Here comes the funny part. I also told them about about Cruze engine fires. I said, I assume you are aware of Cruze engine fires, it was on the news and all over the Internet. One of their representatives said: Sir, I am in the business and doing all changes for over 22 years, what you are saying is non sense. Wow. I then told them about what people on forums think, about having the filter improperly installed, and about removing the old gasket. He said, well oil is flamable, but if that were to be true, GM would have sent us a number of notifications and alerts regarding this issue.

Man, some people are not really thinking a lot. I'll keep you posted next week.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

gt_cristian said:


> Well, I called my dealer today to make an appointment for an oil change next week. I told them that my car smelt strange all winter long and that I assumed it was heated plastic or the "new car smell". I also told them I could still smell it two weeks ago when it was a little colder outside (around 5C). I told them my coolant level is about 2/3" lower than the normal level. They will look into this next week.
> 
> Here comes the funny part. I also told them about about Cruze engine fires. I said, I assume you are aware of Cruze engine fires, it was on the news and all over the Internet. One of their representatives said: Sir, I am in the business and doing all changes for over 22 years, what you are saying is non sense. Wow. I then told them about what people on forums think, about having the filter improperly installed, and about removing the old gasket. He said, well oil is flamable, but if that were to be true, GM would have sent us a number of notifications and alerts regarding this issue.
> 
> Man, some people are not really thinking a lot. I'll keep you posted next week.



Sounds like a real caring and well informed dealer! BE CAREFUL!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Here comes the funny part. I also told them about about Cruze engine fires. I said, I assume you are aware of Cruze engine fires, it was on the news and all over the Internet. One of their representatives said: Sir, I am in the business and doing all changes for over 22 years, what you are saying is non sense. Wow. I then told them about what people on forums think, about having the filter improperly installed, and about removing the old gasket. He said, well oil is flamable, but if that were to be true, GM would have sent us a number of notifications and alerts regarding this issue.
> 
> Man, some people are not really thinking a lot. I'll keep you posted next week.


LOL. So did you ask him what notifications and alerts they have sent out regarding the fires? The answer is, of course, none. Because there aren't any. It's too early to tell what the actual cause is. I'm sure they'll find out eventually, the question is how long will it take. In the meantime all we can do is play armchair detective.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Your best bet is to inspect everything after the oil change. Make sure all caps are on properly and the filter is properly tightened with no drips or signs of lots of oil around the aluminum filter shaft.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

I doubt Chevrolet will put out a bulletin telling technicians not to crossthread oil fill caps.


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

fastdriver said:


> Sounds like a real caring and well informed dealer! BE CAREFUL!


I spoke with a Chevrolet dealer service manager a couple days ago about this issue. He runs the service dept at a fairly decent sized store that sells 100+ new cars a month. I've known him for years and he has absolutely no reason to lie to me. We talk about all sorts of things and he has no problem airing Chevrolet's dirty laundry to me, in fact we have discussions frequently about different models chronic problems. My discussion with him about Cruze fires was the first time he's heard about this particular issue.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

cecaa850 said:


> I doubt Chevrolet will put out a bulletin telling technicians not to crossthread oil fill caps.


GM has tons of dumb TSBs out. Properly reading a dipstick to properly torquing of wheel lug nuts.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> GM has tons of dumb TSBs out. Properly reading a dipstick to properly torquing of wheel lug nuts.


Amen to that. There are some real "DOH" items on TechLink. Here's a quote from the begining of one item about not following documented procedures and wasting everyone's time and GM's money.

"Strategy-Based Diagnosis has been emphasized for a long time. A recent real-life example illustrates what happens when a technician doesn’t perform Step 5 – Check for related Bulletins, Recalls and Preliminary Information (PI), or when that information isn’t followed or is disregarded." 

How many posts have we seen here where that seems to be true?


----------



## cecaa850 (Apr 9, 2012)

I suppose you have to create bulletins for the lowest common denominator.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cecaa850 said:


> I suppose you have to create bulletins for the lowest common denominator.


But you know what happens when the denominator is a Zero.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I changed the oil myself in my 2011 LS yesterday and thought about this issue. Maybe the techs are breaking the plastic oil filter cap, either by overtightening or by misalignment of the socket wrench drive extension. You sort of need to hold the wrench a little off to the side to get clearance. When it's not straight you lose the feel for the torque because the wrench binds a little.


----------



## Jstue (Apr 5, 2011)

shawn672 said:


> 2 volts have caught fire to my knowledge - one was in an accident prior and the battery wasn't drained after the crash.
> 
> No cruze's have caught fire that we're aware of but cars busting into flames due to electrical issues does/has happen.


You left out one pretty essential bit of information. The Volt caught fire sitting in a junkyard 2 months after the initial accident. They failed to take out the battery.. So unless you hang out in your totaled Volt for a couple weeks, I think you'll be alright. People are not used to junking electric cars yet. All gas/diesel vehicles are drained of all fuel and the battery is removed and properly disposed of. Now rules and regulations are established just like they are for gas and diesel vehicles, for proper disposal of electric cars. I haven't heard about a Cruze fire issue, but the day isn't over yet!


----------



## Isorax (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm assuming I was nearly a victim of the cruze fires on my first oil change. I had driven about 5 miles when my car began to pour white smoke from the hood. I IMMEDIATELY and without hesitation pulled onto the shoulder and turned off my engine. Turns out the mechanic had overfilled the oil and one of the turbo oil lines had blown off.

I'm not an expert, but in my personal opinion, I'm 100% sure all of these fires are probably being caused by our service departments obvious lack of discipline. The interior of the engine bays get plenty hot, and then to add a turbo only adds to it. I cannot stress how much always preforming a FULL inspection of your car before leaving. sometimes its something obvious and sometimes its not, but you can be **** sure you're more likely to notice something is wrong if you actually check it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Isorax: Have you filed a complaint with NHTSA? Did you open a report with GM and get a number? Here you go Stacey. 

What ever happened to CrispyCruze?


----------



## Isorax (Apr 14, 2012)

No. My car did not catch fire and it was clearly the mechanics fault.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Now that's interesting. All this time, we thought it was the filter cap. Turns out, they probably over-filled the oil in most of these cases.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Isorax said:


> I'm assuming I was nearly a victim of the cruze fires on my first oil change. I had driven about 5 miles when my car began to pour white smoke from the hood. I IMMEDIATELY and without hesitation pulled onto the shoulder and turned off my engine. Turns out the mechanic had overfilled the oil and one of the turbo oil lines had blown off.
> 
> I'm not an expert, but in my personal opinion, I'm 100% sure all of these fires are probably being caused by our service departments obvious lack of discipline. The interior of the engine bays get plenty hot, and then to add a turbo only adds to it. I cannot stress how much always preforming a FULL inspection of your car before leaving. sometimes its something obvious and sometimes its not, but you can be **** sure you're more likely to notice something is wrong if you actually check it.




Isorax,
I would like to apologize for the experience you had with your Cruze. I would like to look into this issue for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## GreenSWOhio (Oct 26, 2012)

Have there been Cruze fires since the recall? is this issue now "history?"


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

Any other car has some chances to catch fire if the dealer does a poor oil change which can cause oil to spill all over the place.

This was not a problem with the Cruze but the way the engine compartment was designed increased the chances of a fire after an unproper oil change or if engine or transmission leaks were present. There are reports of such problems for a long time on other cars and let's not forget there are other reasons for engine fires: leaking gas lines, worn hoses and other inflamable materials, electrical devices overheating, hot exhaust pipes and exhaust leaks, airbag detonators, etc. Thousands of cars that burn every year because of similar causes.

GM did a very good job getting a recall on this, but I would still like to have my engine shield back and be able to change my oil myself :th_coolio:


----------

